# Live chat groups?



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

After being absent from this forum for quite awhile ( life gets in the way sometimes), I have longed for some great classical chat. And while I love the forum, sometimes a live discussion of whatever is really fun. Are there any live chat groups around that are listed for music enthusiasts, perhaps on Kik, Skype or any of the other chat media options? I have accounts on Facebook, Kik, Skype and What'sApp and and would love to chat on those or via text if interested.

James in Washington State

Kik--Ddraig66
Skype--shakuhachi66
PM me for text!


----------

